Ask HN: Elm vs. React vs. Vue.js in 2018? - irt
======
DigitalSea
It doesn't matter. The only thing that matters is choosing whatever compiler,
framework or library you want to use. React is a very safe bet in my opinion,
it has entrenched itself into many facets of the industry (both corporate and
non-corporate). However, don't underestimate the growing popularity of Vue.
I've worked with both React and Vue, and I think React needs to up its game
because Vue is growing rapidly, has some great ideas (single file components)
and more people are becoming aware of it.

The most dangerous thing that any developer can do is choose to work with only
one framework or library. Don't put all of your eggs into one basket.

~~~
gbrunacci
> The most dangerous thing that any developer can do is choose to work with
> only one framework or library

100% agree, still I found better results choosing a "main" framework/library
to learn and then having a set of alternatives.

[https://stateofjs.com/2017/front-
end/results](https://stateofjs.com/2017/front-end/results) will give you an
idea of where things are by December 2017. React is taking the lead, but Vue
has great potential.

I personally worked with both and have VueDevTools and ReactDevTools
extensions installed, and I am impressed by the number of websites React icon
turns on compared to Vue. Which would mean is has a huge chance of becoming a
standard for the next few years.

------
carlmungz
Used Mithril (think React but smaller API and much simpler) in my first
developer gig and I love it. It's my go to for quick prototyping and
development.

In my last gig I used Vue and even though I would much prefer writing my views
in hyperscript, using a popular framework has its advantages in terms of
tutorials, libraries, established practices etc.

~~~
stealthcat
What about JSX? Hyperscript's bracket closing is quite tedious to me.

~~~
carlmungz
I'm yet to try JSX with Mithril but I've used it with React. I prefer
hyperscript when it comes to Mithril. The bracket closing has grown on me.

------
chris__butters
Personally I love Vue and the ideas behind it. React has managed to break into
the industry with a bang and some (bad) PR with the licensing issues they hit
last year and has now become very widely used.

They are the same language but require different ways of thinking which both
have their uses.

------
dukeflukem
Elm for maximum joy, if you can. Maybe purescrpt plus library is even better?

------
ryanthedev
Use all three.

I lean more towards vue for personal reasons, but in the technology world you
will always run across all flavors. So always be knowledgeable in as many
areas as possible.

Think of it as traveling Europe. Would you want to only speak one language?

------
realty_geek
Vue is rocking my boat right now. Love it!

------
deathtrader666
If you understand ReactJS well enough, those skills are quite transferable to
React Native.

------
sridca
If you are inclined towards Elm you might also want to consider GHCJS (via
Miso or Reflex):

\- Miso: [https://haskell-miso.org](https://haskell-miso.org)

\- Reflex: [http://docs.reflex-frp.org/](http://docs.reflex-frp.org/)

Reflex is known to be already in production.

